# Wedding Delima... I dont want to spend $160 on a tux.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So a friend of mine is getting married the end of June. I never expected him to ask me to be in his wedding b/c we're not that really close of friends. We don't really hang out at all, outside of occasional church group activities. Only known him a year or 2. However he asked me to be a groomsman (I think mostly b/c his fiance' has so many dadgum attendants that he needs fillers...) and the tux he picks.. $160!!!!!!!! WHAT? Last time I rented a tux it was like $75 for the weekend. Now I did have one guy a few years ago to ask me to be his best man and our tuxes were $150 but they were dang 5 piece Tommy Hilfiger tuxes.. And the guy had been my best friend since 4th grade.... So.. No seconds thoughts there.

I really dont have a spare $200 laying around to just drop on something like that, a suit to wear one time to be in a wedding I wasnt even going to wear a suit too if I went as a guest (just slacks & a polo most likely). 

I was considering backing out but 1. I know thats rude and 2. I know he's gonna wanna know why & what do you say hey I just dont feel like dropping $200 to be in your wedding.. ???????? 

So what would you do? Politely ask him to find someone else and attend as a guest? Or start washing cars and mowing yards to make extra doe.... It's not so much that I dont have $200, more than, I jut dont want to have to drop $200 on a tux. Especially when I feel like Im just there to be a filler anyway.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont know what to tell ya to do but i was just a groomsman in march and we had nice clean black and camo tuxes and mine was only 125 and i thought that was crazy lol but man were they clean lol btw here was my tux


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i say just go n when you get married use him as an extra lol, id go i like going to things like that meeting all the chicks n then the free drinks after the wedding!!!! haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well thats a no go b/c when that time comes I think we're gonna elope... haha... 

Can't meet chicks, I already have one, and well, I dont drink and neither do they so there will be no drinking at this reception... Thanks for the help though I guess. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man it is what it is....If you don't feel like toss'n-away coin like that...and who does these days...then I'd just tell him it ain't happening and he will have to find someone else. That's just me though...now if my Brute needed 200 bucks...well...that's a different story..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree... The brute will get more than 30 minutes use out of that $200 too... well, unless you broke whatever it was again the first ride haha.. but it would still be worth it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you hit the nail on the head when you said, Politely ask him to find someone else. He'll have to understand, unless he's a total _______. Life's too short to do stuff you don't want to do. Especially if it cost you money.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

ask him to pay for part or all for the tux


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe he can read this tread


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He sure didn't mind spending your money by asking you to drop $160 on a tux so you shouldn't mind telling him thanks but no thanks. It would be different if you were a first choice but from what you make it sound like, you're more like a movie extra just to balance out the wedding pictures. 

I wouldn't even give it a second thought, but that's just me.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey* this is funny *cause my cousin is getting married in Jacksonville Fl. and she said I will probably be her hubby's best man so get ready. I've only met the guy once and barely remember his name. I'm sure he's great but I don't know him...wonder how that speech will go...."this is my 2nd time meeting Joe and the 1st time having a drink with him, hope he's not a serial killer......."


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you really don't feel close enough to him to be part of the wedding party politely bow out. You shouldn't feel obligated. If he asks why, be honest, tell him you have financial goals and are on a tight budget right now (he doesn't have to know that's translates to parts for your quad  )

I can't believe he just asked you a couple of months before the big day?

BTW - I like your idea to elope. I'd rather spend the money on a trip than on a one day party.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you could start selling blood.... lol. just tell him some stuff came up and money's tight. i'm sure the guy would understand.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd just say I've got a big mudding event that weekend (or whenever it happens to be). After all, we all know where M.I.M.B. members' priorities are at!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm with rack high, my wifes cousin had a wedding during the ride last year. and this isn't just you once in awhile hang out with cousin, this guy is closer to her than her brother. she was in it and i was suppose to help but i told him i've had plans longer than he was planning the wedding. Now on the other hand there was a lil bit of bad blood for a lil while after getting back. :nutkick:. but he got over it once he realized i still didn't care. ha


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dude, if you already have a girl then I would get out of it. The only reason you have for going and spending this kind of money on somebodies wedding that you barely know is to meet some ladies, use the free booze to get them loose and have fun! If that isnt going to happen, I would tell him, AINT GONNA HAPPEN BRO!! See ya at the reception! LOL.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If they are honest church people then he should have no problem if u tell he that u cant afford it or if u tell him u dont want too it shouldent be a problem eather way.If he does have a problem o well because u said you bairly know him.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You think he is going to buy you a $160.00 groomsmen gift..... plus a dry wedding is a boring wedding. Back the heck out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome back Dude... haha... we need to BBQ. Soon.


----------

